# Best under makeup sunscreen?!?!



## DallasGirl (Sep 18, 2005)

I am looking for a NON GREASY sunscreen to wear under makeup for everyday use............currently I am using Cetaphil moisturizer with spf 15. It doesnt break me out and provides me with good spf but it makes me a grease ball.

Does anyone have any other suggestions?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jennyb (Sep 18, 2005)

I love Biotherm's biopor moisturizing mattifying melting fluid with spf 15. It's the best!!! It's is so light, you don't even know it's there!!! It also reduces the size of pores and makes makeup last longer!!! I would def. get this!!! Oh, and what foundation do you use, you said you switched to a foundation that was compatible with your skin and didn't cause breakouts, I was just curious what brand it was :icon_love


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 19, 2005)

aura science red one... spf 15, not greasy at all, i would say even matyfying. doesn't have the best filters though.


----------



## burnsatty (Sep 19, 2005)

I Like Dhs White Sunscreen. It Is Definitely Not Greasy, But Leaves The Skin Matte. I Also Thinks It Makes A Nice Base For Makeup.


----------



## Jelonek (Sep 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *DallasGirl* I am looking for a NON GREASY sunscreen to wear under makeup for everyday use............currently I am using Cetaphil moisturizer with spf 15. It doesnt break me out and provides me with good spf but it makes me a grease ball. Does anyone have any other suggestions?!?!?!?!?!?!

Have you tried "Avene Ultra High Protection Emulsion SPF 50+"?It's awesome, I've tried many sunscreens, but this one is the best. Its is non greasy, has great consistency, non comedogenic, very high protection, and the most important- it has really good filters. I'm not sure if you look for as high protection as it provides, but I sure can tell, "UHPE"




is worth buying. If you are planning to try it (in PL we have 5 ml samples, so in US they are also I think) ask for _emulsion_ sample, because it is cream also, which is NOT as good



Well, the cream sucks



have tried it, but it was sooo greasy, yuck!


----------



## MARIAN (Sep 20, 2005)

clarins





&lt;!-- clarins men---&gt;&lt;!-- fragance ---&gt;

A lightweight, non-oily cream that helps protect skin from the harmful effects of sun exposure.

Practice safe sun with this lightweight, non-oily cream that helps safeguard skin from the hazards of immediate and long-term sun exposure. Allows for a safer, longer-lasting tan and healthier-looking skin.

*Beauty Benefits* :

– Safeguards skin’s youthful beauty

– Helps avoid the appearance of wrinkles

– Moisturizes and softens skin

*Ingredients* :

– Phyto Sunactyl: Ensures reinforced protection to help preserve skin’s youthful beauty

– Lobo Fruit: Soothes while safeguarding skin against harmful free-radicals

– Vitamin E: Moisturizes and softens for smoother, suppler skin

- Aloe (Alleviates,Moisturises)

- Ayapana

- Olive

- Pea

- Silver Birch

- Vanilla

*Method of Use :*

Originally Posted by *DallasGirl* I am looking for a NON GREASY sunscreen to wear under makeup for everyday use............currently I am using Cetaphil moisturizer with spf 15. It doesnt break me out and provides me with good spf but it makes me a grease ball. 
Does anyone have any other suggestions?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 21, 2005)

My fave is either Ocean Potion Face Potion SPF 45 or Olay Complete for Sensitive Skin. HTHS!


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* My fave is either Ocean Potion Face Potion SPF 45 or Olay Complete for Sensitive Skin. HTHS! I also like the Olay Complete, I use it everyday, it is the only one that I have tried that doesnt make my foundation greasy when I put it over the sunscreen.


----------



## xotinkerbellglo (Sep 21, 2005)

Aveeno has a nice and more natural sun screen. Also if you want you can put a primer like the one put out by cover girl outlast or even by clinque to absorb the moisture. This will not effect the spf of your product as long as its waterproof. Waterproof products have a special chemical that helps it and others makeup adhere to the face

Good luck


----------



## Leony (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm only using EL DayWear Plus lotion spf 15.


----------



## mechelw (Sep 21, 2005)

neutrogena active breathable sunscreen spf 30! it is alsooo a great mattifier and is great for acne-prone skin.


----------



## Joyeuux (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* My fave is either Ocean Potion Face Potion SPF 45 or Olay Complete for Sensitive Skin. HTHS! Ooh, Erica, where did you find this? I've been looking for a sunscreen for under my foundation that is SPF30+


----------



## Joyeuux (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *whoaitschell* neutrogena active breathable sunscreen spf 30! it is alsooo a great mattifier and is great for acne-prone skin. I'll have to try this too!


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 21, 2005)

i will definitely have to check into these! Thanks for the info.


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 22, 2005)

I've been using Mary Kay's Time Wise Age Fighting Moisturizer w/SPF 15 for over 2 years now and I love it!


----------



## Aniger86 (Sep 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *DallasGirl* I am looking for a NON GREASY sunscreen to wear under makeup for everyday use............currently I am using Cetaphil moisturizer with spf 15. It doesnt break me out and provides me with good spf but it makes me a grease ball. 
Does anyone have any other suggestions?!?!?!?!?!?!

That's the reason why I hate weaing sunscreen as well. So far, all the sunscreens that I have tried is greasy, leaves a very white cast on my face &amp; no matter how thinly I apply it, it still feels thick. The only exception to this is one from Avenue that has SPF15. However, I'm hesistant to purchase full size because I think its really expensive(for a similar price, I could purchase a higher end brand, besides, the full size isn't really a huge quantity, lastly, its only got SPF15 &amp; not higher).


----------



## MARIAN (Sep 29, 2005)

_*In Style, June 2005*_

UV Plus Protective Day Screen SPF 40 is "Best for Sensitive Skin" in In Style's Just What the Dermatologist Ordered! "Clarins UV Plus Protective Day Screen SPF 40 An oil-free formula that is 100 percent mineral. Translation: no irritating chemicals. The best part? It leaves skin dewy, not chalky."

Originally Posted by *DallasGirl* I am looking for a NON GREASY sunscreen to wear under makeup for everyday use............currently I am using Cetaphil moisturizer with spf 15. It doesnt break me out and provides me with good spf but it makes me a grease ball. 
Does anyone have any other suggestions?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------

